# Help finding an old camera! It is a long-shot.



## Justin TW (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey there!

I know this is probably a huge long shot but would anyone happen to recognize the camera in the attached picture? Any help would be wonderful! It was the first camera I ever used as a kid but I can't seem remember the brand or model! I would love to possibly own another because my Mother handed it down to me and I wouldn't be the photographer I am without this camera.

Thank you very much in advance!

Take Care!

Justin,
Canada


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 25, 2018)

_ _RAMIE?

_ _ROMIE?


----------



## Justin TW (Jan 25, 2018)

480sparky said:


> _ _RAMIE?
> 
> _ _ROMIE?



I think you may be on the right track. I think it ends in a "ME" but I can't figure out the rest. I shouldn't have used my pop up flash haha


----------



## compur (Jan 26, 2018)

I think it's a "Miranda."

There were P&S cameras in the 1980s that were branded "Miranda" though they weren't made by the original Miranda company which stopped production in the late 1970s. I think the cameras were actually made by Cosina.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 27, 2018)

Cosina is always a good guess for an anonymous camera. They made more cameras than everyone else put together (well, almost). There were also Taiwanese companies making similar anonymous cameras. These cameras were extremely common and were named for a plethora of retailers or other companies that wanted them for promotional purposes.


----------



## Justin TW (Jan 27, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> Cosina is always a good guess for an anonymous camera. They made more cameras than everyone else put together (well, almost). There were also Taiwanese companies making similar anonymous cameras. These cameras were extremely common and were named for a plethora of retailers or other companies that wanted them for promotional purposes.



I had another person message me and they gave me the name of a Russian camera company called Diramic and the minute I saw a picture of it I knew it was the one. It was called the Diramic LASER. The only problem is that it is such a random camera that they are extremely hard to find in Canada. Let alone find one that looks exactly like the one I used to have lol. So now the hunt begins for the needle in the gigantic haystack!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 27, 2018)

Retro/Vintage Diramic (Zenit) Laser 35mm Point & Shoot Lomo Camera  | eBay


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 4, 2018)

Hmm, I knew that bird was familiar ... Direct Film Inc. (Canada).
Apply for a Trademark. Search a Trademark
It seems the bird has been used many times.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 4, 2018)

you could always just check ebay .. and viola .. one in Canada for $25 CDN
Retro/Vintage Diramic (Zenit) Laser 35mm Point & Shoot Lomo Camera  | eBay


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> you could always just check ebay .. and viola .. one in Canada for $25 CDN
> Retro/Vintage Diramic (Zenit) Laser 35mm Point & Shoot Lomo Camera  | eBay



Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 4, 2018)

Here you go.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 4, 2018)

same manufacturer, different lens. I think it's Russian.


----------



## IanBoche (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't know how much value you have to this particular camera, It happens to be that I have one still in his box with manual, stuff like that, it even have the original AA battery. ahah and picture to big to process in the forum lol


----------

